# FR: Rejet du verbe



## The.tunisian.muscle

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment on fait pour savoir comment la phrase est terminée et qu'on peut placer le verbe


exemple :

Ik denk dat Antwerpen het perfect plaats voor me is


Comment je sais savoir si le  "is" ne doit pas venir avant le "voor me" ?


exemple 2 :


Ik denk dat ik een boek aan Peter ga geven.

Est ce que c'est   "ga geven aan peter" ou  "aan peter ga geven" ?

exemple 3 :

 omdat ik me Morgen in deze kursus moet inschrijven

est ce que c est "moet inschrijven in deze kursus" ou comme dans l exemple ?


De manière générale , quels sont les mots ou prépositions qui cloturent une subordonnée et permettent de placer le verbe rejeté juste avant eux ?


Ou peut on aussi trouver une liste avec les différentes expressions idiomatiques en néerlandais ou les expressions courantes ?


exemple: "Cela porte malheur de faire ceci..."   "Tu m'en diras tant !"


Merci à vous.

T.M


----------



## Frank06

The.tunisian.muscle said:


> Ik denk dat Antwerpen het perfect plaats voor me is
> Comment je sais savoir si le  "is" ne doit pas venir avant le "voor me" ?


On peut dire: 
... dat Antwerpen de perfecte plaats is voor mij.
... dat Antwerpen voor mij de perfecte plaats is.
... dat Antwerpen de perfecte plaats voor mij is.

Peut-être il y a des petites différences...



> Ik denk dat ik een boek aan Peter ga geven.
> Est ce que c'est   "ga geven aan peter" ou  "aan peter ga geven" ?


Les deux sont possibles. Je pense même qu'il y a 3 (ou 4) possibilités: 

... dat ik een boek aan Peter ga geven.
... dat ik een boek ga geven aan Peter. 
... dat ik aan Peter een boek ga geven.
[... dat ik aan Peter een boek ga geven.]

En bref, les PPs sont trés mobiles et flexibles.

Frank


----------



## Ktke

Pour moi il y a des petites différences de signification.

Je dirais 'Ik denk dat aan Peter een boek ga geven.' , quand je ne savais pas quoi donner a Peter, mais j'ai finalement decidé que je vais lui donner un livre.

mais 'Ik denk dat ik het boek aan Peter ga geven.' quand j'ai decidé que c'est Peter à qui je vais donner le livre (et pas à Jean).


(je m'excuse si mon français n'est pas toujours correct)


----------



## Knateltje

Ca, c'est la différence entre 'een' et 'de' ou 'het'. D'ailleurs, si tu veux expliquer qqch, ecris-le corectement. 'Ik denk dat IK (aan) Peter een/het/dat boek ga geven. En ce cas, on de dit pas 'aan', seulement Peter est assez.


----------



## Frank06

Knateltje said:


> D'ailleurs, si tu veux expliquer qqch, ecris-le corectement. 'Ik denk dat IK (aan) Peter een/het/dat boek ga geven.


U bedoelt "correctement", niet? Een woordje is snel vergeten. Een spelfoutje is snel gemaakt.


> En ce cas, on de ne dit pas 'aan', seulement Peter est assez.


Men kan "Peter" gebruiken of "aan Peter".

1.
... dat ik Peter een boek ga geven.
2.
... dat ik een boek aan Peter ga geven.
... dat ik een boek ga geven aan Peter. 
... dat ik aan Peter een boek ga geven.

In het eerste geval staat het meewerkend voorwerp (zonder prepositie) voor het lijdend voorwerp.
In het tweede geval - en daar gaat deze _thread_ m.i. over, niet over het/de/een - is het meewerkend voorwerp (met prepositie) zeer mobiel.

We hebben 2 (of 4, indien u wil) mogelijkheden in het Nederlands, met uw stelling "on ne dit pas 'aan'" gaat u toch wel heel kort door de bocht.


----------



## ThomasK

@TTM: la principale règle reste le rejet, je dirais, mais dans la pratique en néerlandais on ne veut/peut pas avoir trop d'éléments entre 'les poles de la pince' [_de twee polen van de tang_] (sujet et verbes dans la phrase subordonnée, verbe conjugé et autres verbes ou complément dans la phrase principale). Mais il me semble très difficile de donner des règles pour cela. Disons que dans les deux il faut au moins un élément entre les poles de la pince.


----------



## Ktke

Knateltje said:


> Ca, c'est la différence entre 'een' et 'de' ou 'het'. D'ailleurs, si tu veux expliquer qqch, ecris-le corectement. 'Ik denk dat IK (aan) Peter een/het/dat boek ga geven. En ce cas, on de dit pas 'aan', seulement Peter est assez.


 
Ik vind dat het verschil in betekenis er ook zou zijn wanneer ik beide keren 'een' zou gebruiken, maar wanneer je 'het' zegt wordt het wel groter/duidelijker. Maar misschien ben ik mis, ik ben ook geen linguist. Zal in het vervolg het antwoorden aan de experts overlaten hoor...


----------



## ThomasK

Ho, maar dat hoeft niet. Niet-linguïsten kunnen best een zinnige inbreng hebben, als iedereen maar euh, bescheiden blijft in zijn aanbreng... ;-).


----------



## Chimel

The.tunisian.muscle said:


> Ik denk dat Antwerpen het perfect plaats voor me is
> 
> Comment je sais savoir si le "is" ne doit pas venir avant le "voor me" ?


En principe (règle classique), il ne doit pas venir avant les autres compléments. Tu as bien construit ta phrase et tu ne feras jamais de faute en rejetant ton verbe tout à la fin.

Comme l'a très bien dit Thomas, il y a une tendance à ne pas mettre le verbe tout à fait à la fin s'il y a beaucoup de compléments, et donc si la phrase est assez longue et complexe. Mais si tu débutes en néerlandais, tu feras en principe des phrases plutôt courtes, non? Donc, commence par bien prendre l'habitude de rejeter le verbe, comme tu l'as fait. Après, quand tu atteindras un niveau plus avancé, tu pourras toujours affiner...


----------



## ThomasK

D'accord: c'est la bonne règle pour partir. Et le reste c'est une "déviation" - acceptée... ;-)


----------



## The.tunisian.muscle

Chimel said:


> En principe (règle classique), il ne doit pas venir avant les autres compléments. Tu as bien construit ta phrase et tu ne feras jamais de faute en rejetant ton verbe tout à la fin.
> 
> Comme l'a très bien dit Thomas, il y a une tendance à ne pas mettre le verbe tout à fait à la fin s'il y a beaucoup de compléments, et donc si la phrase est assez longue et complexe. Mais si tu débutes en néerlandais, tu feras en principe des phrases plutôt courtes, non? Donc, commence par bien prendre l'habitude de rejeter le verbe, comme tu l'as fait. Après, quand tu atteindras un niveau plus avancé, tu pourras toujours affiner...



En fait, j'essaye d'apprendre le néerlandais en 3 semaines.

J'ai pu apprendre l'anglais en 10 jours, mais y avait wordreference qui m'aidait beaucoup pour le vocabulaire et je regardais la télé du matin au soir en anglais.

Puisqu'en néerlandais je n'ai pas autant de support (wordreference n'existe pas en néerlandais et je n'ai pas la télé flamande chez moi) j'essaye d'apprendre un maximum de vocabulaire, environs 200 mots par jour comme ça je pourrai maîtriser la langue complètement.

Donc en définitive, je ferais des phrases assez longues car dans 3 semaines, je devrais montrer à certains professeurs et confrères que je maitrise parfaitement la langue néerlandaise.


----------



## ThomasK

Tu peux regarder www.deredactie.be (de courts extraits du journal) ou www.sporza.be. Peut être très utile !


----------



## Chimel

The.tunisian.muscle said:


> Puisqu'en néerlandais je n'ai pas autant de support (wordreference n'existe pas en néerlandais et je n'ai pas la télé flamande chez moi) j'essaye d'apprendre un maximum de vocabulaire, environs 200 mots par jour comme ça je pourrai maîtriser la langue complètement.


Et la radio? Non seulement les bulletins d'information, mais aussi les interviews d'invités, les petites conversations avec des auditeurs lors de concours etc.


----------

